# FS: Petricola Cat, Pleco, Red Severum



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

10 Yellow Labs, 2", as seen in pic below
All for $20


Petricola Catfish breeding group, 7 of them.
$90 for the group

2 x male Bristlenose pleco 3", $15 for both
2 x Albino Bristlenose pleco 2", $10 for both


3 x Super red Severum and 2 x Gold Severum (4"-6")
$90 for the 3 super red
$40 for the 2 Gold


First come first serve, pick up in Richmond only
call 604-3767320


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice fish and good prices.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lowered price and Tropheus and Petricola added.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available....


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top...


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

I am interested in the tropheus.. Can't pick up for a week but can have them picked up. What would be enogh to hold them for me?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

more fishes added


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Can we negotiate payment and pickup if available ?


----------



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

Darn i would be all over those 2 x Male BNP but way out in Maple Ridge .

Let me know if you ever do any traveling around for a meet somewhere i'm off next week for 2 weeks 

Thanks


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available....


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd be happy to take all your yellow labs. 
Pm me if they're still available.


----------



## triggerman (May 18, 2014)

Would you sell just 3 petricola? Price?


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

All fish still available for sale...


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

hi
your mail box is full....
do u have any photo for your pleco ?
2 x male Bristlenose pleco 3", $15 for both
2 x Albino Bristlenose pleco 2", $10 for both

thx


----------



## LuckyPandaGirl006 (Nov 13, 2014)

int. in the bristle nose if you still have them


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

maxcatt said:


> hi
> your mail box is full....
> do u have any photo for your pleco ?
> 2 x male Bristlenose pleco 3", $15 for both
> ...


Your mail box is full. Yes, I still have the plecos, call me.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------

